# Eilige Hilfe benötigt: Absolut SX und LG1+



## Wallerama (3. August 2012)

Hi alle,

den Dämpfereinbau habe ich dann auch ohne Probleme gemeistert... ;o)

Jetzt lauert aber schon das nächste problem:

Die LG1+ Kettenführung wehrt richtig hart gegen den Einbau... Entweder stimmt die Kettenlinie nicht oder ich habe nicht mehr genug futter um die linke kurbel anzubauen geschweige denn vorzuspannen.

hat da vielleicht irgendwer einen Tip?

Gute Grüße,

Hendrik


----------



## DocThrasher (4. August 2012)

Was heißt denn:

"Die LG1+ Kettenführung wehrt richtig hart gegen den Einbau" ?

Kannst mal 1-2 Fotos hochladen? Spacer verwendet? Wobei sich das nicht nach schleifen anhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wallerama (4. August 2012)

Hey Doc (wer hätte gedacht dass ich das jemals in einem MTB-Forum schreiben würde  ),

was den Einbau angeht habe ich mich strickt an die Expolsionszeichnung im Techbook gehalten. Das heisst: erst die Dustcaps auf die Lager (auf beiden Seiten), dann den ISCG Adapter drauf. Dann alles mit dem BB-Cup fixieren. 
Das Problem was dann auftrat: auf der linken Seite hatte ich dann zu wenig Futter um die Kurbel vorzuspannen. Außerdem war die Kettenlinie in der oberen Führung so dicht am Plastik, dass die Kette schleift. Die Commencal-Jungs sagen, dass ist ein bekanntes Problem, da die Dustcaps wohl sehr dick bauen. Und angeblich hätten sie mir deswegen auch schon einen dünneren ISCG Adapter geschickt. Wenn ich dann mal nur so aus Spaß die dustcap auf Antriebsseite durch ne dünne Unterlegscheibe ersetzte, dann kann ich zwar die Linke Kurbel festmachen und vorspannen, aber dafür schleift dann auch der komplette antrieb auf der rechten Seite an der Backplate von der KEFÜ...
Das das Tretlager selber angeht: Hab mir Da nochmal die Einbauanleitung von Shimano angesehen. Da steht: Bei Einbaubreite 73mm entweder einen Spacer, oder ein ISCG Adapter... hab ich so gemacht...

Lade nachher mal n par Fotos hoch - im Moment liegt der Haufen Teile nämlich noch bei nem Kumpel in der Werkstatt 

Vielleicht reicht die ja aber die Beschreibung.

N Riesen Dank für deine Hilfe,

Hendrik


----------



## Wallerama (4. August 2012)

So. Eine Fehlerquelle habe ich denke ich gefunden:

Bei einer einbaubreite von 73mm darf zwischen die BB-Cups maximal ein spaces oder ein ISCG Adapter von 2,5mm breite. Mit den dustcaps und dem ISCG adapter sind wir aber bei gut 4,5mm...

Komisch nur dass ich das alles genau so eingebaut habe wie Commencal es vorschreibt...  

Vllt. hat ja irgendwer Fotos von seinem Aufbau?

Ich tüftel weiter.


----------



## Wallerama (5. August 2012)

Ok. Neu gemessen:

Einbaubreite ohne Dust Cape: 68mm. Erst mit den Dust Caps werden die angegebenen 73mm erreicht. Ich glaube die Lösung ist der ISCG-Adapter mit integrierter Dust Cap, denn es auf der Commencal-Seite gibt und von dem auch pinkbike spricht. Dann hätte ich sogar noch Platz für einen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite! 

Teil bestellt. Nochmal 14 versandbezahlt. Abwarten. Ich will endlich wieder fahren


----------

